# Breath of Fire 6 (Fuck you Capcom)



## Kishido (Aug 1, 2013)

It is announced but only for PC/Tablets/Smartphones

Breath of Fire 6 has been announced for PC/Tablet/Smartphones. Online touch RPG. Service starts in 2014.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Capcom... the company that can burn in hell right now... >_>


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 1, 2013)

Capcom 1983-2013


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2013)

This actually hurts as a gamer to read that shit.


After DmC Capcom and fucks given zero


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, should be a decent tablet game if nothing else. I don't mind the platform choice so much as the fact that it's an online, touch-interface game.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2013)

damn shame. i really like bof3, 4 and dragon quarter.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2013)

Better then nothing at least if this can revive interest in the series.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing is better than this.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 1, 2013)

Japanese reaction
Rumor: Zelda U is a Sequel to Twilight Princess, Made To Challenge Skyrim

*Spoiler*: __ 



----------------------------
6来たぞ！
オ　ン　ラ　イ　ン
(6 is here!
o n l i n e)
----------------------------
　 (?･ω･)
＿(__つ/￣￣￣/＿
　　＼/　　　　 /
　　　 ￣￣￣￣

　 (?･ω･)
＿(　つ　ミ　　ﾊﾞﾀﾝｯ
　　＼￣￣￣＼ミ
　　　 ￣￣￣￣
　　　　　　　　　　
＿(?；ω；)　　ｵﾜﾀ・・
　　＼￣￣￣＼
　　　 ￣￣￣￣
----------------------------
はい死んだ！BOF死んだよ今！
(Yep, dead! BOF is now dead!)
----------------------------
ブ、ブラウザゲーｗｗｗｗｗｗ
(b, browser game lololololol
----------------------------
どこにこの怒りぶつけようか
(I'm so angry I need to hit something)
----------------------------
なんだあのキャラｗ
ブランド殺しにも程があるわ
(What is that character? lol
There must be a limit to killing your franchise)
----------------------------
なんでこんなことすんの？
泣きたくなるわ・・・
(Why are they doing this?
I wanna cry...)
----------------------------
やったー！！！
続編だー！！！！！！
(Yesss!!!
A new one!!!!)
----------------------------
お手軽タッチ型RPGwwww
(A cheap touch RPG lolololol)
----------------------------
長年待ってた新作でてよかったな(?・ω・｀)
(Aren't you happy for a new game after waiting all these years)
----------------------------
このたびはご愁傷様でした・・・
(My condolences...)
----------------------------
６だよ６
正式なナンバリングタイトルだよコレが
せめて外伝的なやつにしとけや
１番やっちゃいけないことやったね
夢も希望もありません
死ね
(6! 6
This is a numbered entry
Why not a spin-off or something
The one thing they shouldn't have done
No more hopes and dreams
Die
----------------------------
カプコンを甘やかした結果がこれだよ
(This is the result of Capcom becoming horrible)
----------------------------
ナンバリングがきた時点で終わりやな
お疲れ様でした
(It ends as a new numbered entry is here
Thank you for everything)
----------------------------
で、これ誰が得するの？
シリーズファンは見向きもしないだろうし、シリーズ知らない人からしたらブレス付いてても意味ないし
(So, who profits from this?
The fans are gonna ignore it and putting the BoF name in it for people who never knew the series is pointless)
----------------------------
ゆかいじゃねぇ??
(This is great, isn't it......)
----------------------------
BOFは死んだんだ
いくら呼んでも帰っては来ないんだ
(BOF is dead.
No matter how many times we call for it, it is not coming back)
----------------------------
ご冥福をお祈りします
(I pray for your happiness in the other world)
----------------------------
予言するとグランディアオンライン並に死ぬよ
間違い無い
(I predict it is gonna die like Grandia Online
Make no mistake)
----------------------------
実際発表来た時みんなこんなかんじだっただろ
ブレスオブファイア6きたああああああああああああ！！！
↓
はあああああ！！！？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
↓
オワタ?
(How everyone felt during the announcement
Breath of Fire 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
↓
Whaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!??
↓
It's over...)


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 1, 2013)

the last one


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]At9KoEzXtAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Capcom 1983-2013



You misspelled 2011.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 2, 2013)

The first message board I signed up for was a Breath of Fire one.  The loose continuity between the games and the colorful characters and races made it really fun to get into.  The clans and their special traits and characteristics made it unique and the emphasis on people transforming into dragons, birds, tigers, frogs, Ultraman...

The 20th anniversary happened just a little while ago.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 2, 2013)

How is Crapcom still alive?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

＿(?；ω；)　　ｵﾜﾀ・・
　　＼￣￣￣＼
　　　 ￣￣￣￣


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no, it's on PC and Mobile Device, the two platforms with the highest install base! how dare they exclude everyone, by not excluding anyone >: (


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Install base doesnt mean jack shit if putting it on that platform makes no sense. Especially to anyone who can look past inflated numbers and see's exactly where the money is in reality.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Oh no, it's on PC and Mobile Device, the two platforms with the highest install base! how dare they exclude everyone, by not excluding anyone >: (



[YOUTUBE]2dY5g-s8x98[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5mYd12L4iE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 2, 2013)

Precious fanboy tears. That is what is keeping Capcom afloat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2013)

It's sad because the sprites look really good.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 2, 2013)

Well...smartphone games are big in japan right now...that's really all I can say for the moment.

EDIT: I feel like making a capcom discussion thread, just to talk about their fall from grace and such just because of this.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> How is Crapcom still alive?



im guessing fighting games is the only thing saving them now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2013)

Capcom...


----------

